# Care sun formele corecte de diferite salutări în românește?



## perfecto~

Bună ziua,

Un prieten m-a rugat să-l învăț românește și am inceput să pregătesc niște materiale să-l învăț, dar _mi-am_ dat seama că nu sunt sigură de felul corect de a te introduce la altcineva, sau de a introduce pe altcineva.

Deci, care sunt formele corecte de a zice următoarele lucruri?

Mă chem sau mă cheamă?
Cum te chemi sau cum te cheamă?

Ne cheamă (dacă ești parte _dintr-un_ grup) sau ne chemăm?
Vă cheamă sau vă chemați?

Și cred că știu cum se spune în persoana a-iii-a,

cum se chemă (pentru întrebare) și se chemă (pentru răspuns), pentru a-iii-a persoană singular, și
cum le cheamă și le cheamă pentru întrebare și răspuns pentru a-iii-a persoană, plural, da?


----------



## Baba May

TU
Cum te cheamă?
Mă cheamă Maria/Marius.

VOI
Cum vă cheamă?
Ne cheamă Ana și Irina.
Ne cheamă Popescu. 

EL
Cum îl cheamă?
Îl cheamă Radu.

EA
Cum o cheamă?
O cheamă Daniela.

ELE
Cum le cheamă?
Le cheamă Cristina și Nicoleta.

EI
Cum îi cheamă?
Îi cheamă Dan și Gabriel.
Îi cheamă Daria și Victor.


----------



## farscape

1. Conjugarea verbului _a chema_ se găsește aici ( vezi la conjugări)

2. Completări la formele propuse de Baba May

(formal): (Eu) mă numesc Gheorghe [Cum vă numiți (dumneavoastră), Cum te numești (dumneata)?]
(informal): (Pe mine) mă cheamă Gheorghe
(very informal): Mie îmi zice Gheorghe (similar to I'm called Gheorghe)


----------



## danielstan

@perfecto~ În aceste exemple verbul _a se chema_ este reflexiv și impersonal.
Alte verbe impersonale: _a ploua_ (vezi expresia franțuzească _il pleut_), _a ninge_ (fr. _il neige_) etc.

Cât despre exprimarea ta:
"... nu sunt sigură de felul corect de a te _introduce _la altcineva, sau de a _introduce _pe altcineva." 
află că în română_ a se introduce _nu înseamna aceeași acțiune ca în engleză, ba chiar poate avea conotații vulgare.
O exprimare mai potrivită ar fi:
"... nu sunt sigură de felul corect de _a te_ _prezenta _cuiva, sau de_ a_ _prezenta _pe altcineva."
(_cuiva _este in cazul dativ, cerut de _a te_ _prezenta_)


----------

